# +++ Türchen 17+++



## Wurmbaader (17. Dezember 2022)

Barsch auf Topwater.


----------



## plinse (17. Dezember 2022)

Der beste Fang auf einen Hardbait bisher war eine Goldmakrele im Rahmen einer Bootsüberführung im Atlantik. Der Fisch brachte runde 6kg Filet und eine ordentliche Sauerei im Cockpit


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2022)

Barsche auf Topwater sind hammer. 
Wenn hinter dem Köder der Schwall kommt und am besten noch der Kamm aus dem Wasser schaut. 
Aber mein bester Fang auf Topwater war ein 86er Rapfen.


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Dezember 2022)

Hecht, der die 1 Metermarke knapp verfehlt hat.


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (17. Dezember 2022)

Waller direkt aus dem Totholz im Altrhein...


----------



## wolverine 7878 (17. Dezember 2022)

65er Rapfen in der Elbe bei Hamburg. Brutaler Biss und ein toller fight. Natürlich schonend zurück gesetzt. tight lines


----------



## Blueser (17. Dezember 2022)

70er Hecht ...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. Dezember 2022)

Karpfen


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (17. Dezember 2022)

Topwater Rapfen 80cm am Rhein auf den Hart Popper beardie pop


----------



## Jason (17. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir war es mal ein Hecht von 85cm. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## ulist (17. Dezember 2022)

Ehrlich? Noch garnichts. Nur auf Spoons und Blinker


----------



## STRULIK (17. Dezember 2022)

Ein riesen Hecht.


----------



## BobBuilder (17. Dezember 2022)

104cm Hecht auf einen Zalt-Wobbler…


----------



## alter Neusser (17. Dezember 2022)

Ein dicker fetter Ast


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Dezember 2022)

Qualle und Seesterne....


----------



## nordfisching (17. Dezember 2022)

Seelachs von 12 kg beim schleppen vom Boot.


----------



## Thunder (17. Dezember 2022)

82cm hecht


----------



## Astacus74 (17. Dezember 2022)

95er Hecht auf Nils Master Invincible 2 geteilt gold/rot


Gruß Frank


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Dezember 2022)

Hecht mit 123cm und 26 Pfund auf einen selbst geschnitzten kiefer Wobbler


----------



## Sepp Meier (17. Dezember 2022)

Ein Lachs in Norwegen


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Dezember 2022)

Ne Möwe auf nen Jerk. Und ein 1.02er Hecht auf einen Jigspinner, an einer 15Gramm Rute.


----------



## aristagon (17. Dezember 2022)

Zander, einzige bisher


----------



## masu1963 (17. Dezember 2022)

In Schweden konnte ich einen Hecht von 1,02 m überlisten. Ich vermute aber, dass es sich bei dem Hecht um einen potentiellen Selbstmörder gehandelt hat.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Dezember 2022)

Ne fette Makrele.


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Dezember 2022)

Die erste Forelle auf Kunstköder war ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis


----------



## Phoenix84 (17. Dezember 2022)

Ne richtig fette Forelle


----------



## davidhecht (17. Dezember 2022)

Hecht mit 112cm


----------



## kuttenkarl (17. Dezember 2022)

Barsch von 47cm im Krikower See/McPom.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Dezember 2022)

Barsche auf Topwater sind super. Es kommt aber auch mal zu gewaltigen Angriffen,  bei den die Barsche mit richtig Geschwindigkeit auf den Köder knallen.


----------



## silverfish (17. Dezember 2022)

Rapfen von 8 Pfund. Mann hat der reingeknallt in das 5-20gr Rütchen.


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Dezember 2022)

Ein wunderschöner Zander auf Wobbler.


----------



## nostradamus (17. Dezember 2022)

Hecht am See


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (17. Dezember 2022)

ein Hecht (nicht sonderlich groß) am Seerosenfeldrand. War ein ordenlicher Kampf bis zur Landung.


----------



## laraque (17. Dezember 2022)

Meinen allerersten Hecht habe ich auf einen Hardbait gefangen. Riesig war er nicht (50cm) aber den ersten vergisst man nie


----------



## Spaßfischer (17. Dezember 2022)

Hecht


----------



## Minimax (17. Dezember 2022)

Ein 42er (!!) Barsch auf einen tieflaufenden NoName Wobbler in Naturdekor.


----------



## vermesser (17. Dezember 2022)

Meerforelle 76cm...


----------



## JottU (17. Dezember 2022)

Hecht, 78 cm


----------



## Seele (17. Dezember 2022)

Meine erste Äsche hab ich vor vielen Jahren in Finland auf Wobbler gefangen, sowas bleibt in Erinnerung.


----------



## MarkusD_08 (17. Dezember 2022)

Eine 47er Bachforelle auf einen selbstgebauten 5cm Wobbler.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (17. Dezember 2022)

Mein bester fang war meiner erster Hecht auf einen Köder den ich gekauft habe und jahrelange nicht genutzt habe, da ich ihm nichts zugetraut habe. Mittlerweile hat der Wobbler mehrere Meterhechte gebracht.


----------



## EnnoKvs (17. Dezember 2022)

Bisher zwar nicht der größte Fang aber definitiv der spektaklärste war auf Topwater Hardbait ein 39er Barsch der zwei mal vorbei geschossen ist und es dann beim 3 Anlauf richtig hat krachen lassen...


----------



## Nuesse (17. Dezember 2022)

Mein Daumen


----------



## kingandre88 (17. Dezember 2022)

Mein 86er Hecht, den man hier auch im Lippe was geht-Threat sehen konnte....

Ging auf einen Salmo Minnow in Rotaugen-Dekor


----------



## Luis2811 (17. Dezember 2022)

Doppelbarsch auf Topwater einer am Front und einer am Heckdrilling.


----------



## wulfy3 (17. Dezember 2022)

bis jetzt noch nichts....


----------



## el.Lucio (17. Dezember 2022)

Mein bester Fang war ein 107 cm Hecht beim testen des Laufverhaltens eines neuen savage Gear jerkster


----------



## orca82 (17. Dezember 2022)

Einen Hecht auf Popper, war zwar nicht der Größte aber eine tolle Attacke!


----------



## Localhorst (17. Dezember 2022)

Ein Hecht mit 95cm


----------



## Mikesch (17. Dezember 2022)

Mein erster Hecht (94 cm), oder evtl. doch der 80er Schied mit tieflaufenden Ugly Duckling Wobbler an der Barschrute.


----------



## MichaG (17. Dezember 2022)

Polder Hecht.


----------



## Verstrahlt (17. Dezember 2022)

85er Hecht


----------



## Kräuterquark (17. Dezember 2022)

Mein bester Fang auf Hardbait war eine 93cm Hechtdame.


----------



## Slappy (17. Dezember 2022)

50er Rapfen und ein 2m Stockfisch (Ast/kleiner Baum)


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. Dezember 2022)

73er Dorsch vor Fehmarn... geiles Teil!


----------



## Made90 (18. Dezember 2022)

Mein bester Fang auf Hardbait war bis jetzt ein 89er Hecht


----------



## FischFreund84 (18. Dezember 2022)

Leider nur ein 30cm Barsch. Mit den Köderpaket könnte ich das dann hoffentlich ändern.


----------



## By-Tor (18. Dezember 2022)

Viele Hechte auf Wobbler. Keine Ahnung, wie groß der Größte war.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (18. Dezember 2022)

91 cm Hecht


----------



## Aalbändiger (18. Dezember 2022)

Pollack beim schleppen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2022)

52er Barsch und 88er Zander…


----------



## Bene MK1 (18. Dezember 2022)

Ein Hecht mit 98cm


----------



## Thede (18. Dezember 2022)

Ein Nacht-Zander


----------



## bic zip (18. Dezember 2022)

Barsch


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Dezember 2022)

Die erste Meerforelle auf Blinker


----------



## Ingenieux (18. Dezember 2022)

Mein bester Fang war ein schöner 80'er Hecht auf einen Topwaterköder (Freddy the Frog).
Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## magut (18. Dezember 2022)

Ein Hecht mit 116cm auf wobbler


----------



## Lichty (18. Dezember 2022)

111cm Hecht auf Savage Gear 4play


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Dezember 2022)

Schöne (damals meine 1.!) Bachforelle auf Medi S....
Zuletzt ein guter Barsch auf Jungfischwobbler.


----------



## Dominik79 (18. Dezember 2022)

Hecht mit ca 58cm, auf einen Wobbler


----------



## Bronni (18. Dezember 2022)

Ein 76er Zander


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 

Mein bester Fang auf einen zweiteiler von Rapala I'm Weiss Fisch design war ein 60 cm. Flusshecht in einem Wiesenfluss , wo 50-55er Hechte sonst Standard sind. 

R. S.


----------



## Double2004 (18. Dezember 2022)

Ein Hecht (90+).


----------



## Odolvinga (18. Dezember 2022)

Döbel auf Schwimmbrot


----------



## chum (18. Dezember 2022)

75er Rapfen auf Water Monitor


----------



## RiccoHD (18. Dezember 2022)

61er Zander


----------



## Tenchion (18. Dezember 2022)

Ein ü60er Rapfen auf Crankbait


----------



## sanda (18. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir war es mein Barsch PB von 55cm, den ich wahrscheinlich nie wieder brechen werden kann


----------



## blumax (18. Dezember 2022)

das war ein hecht mit 1,29


----------



## taurus_ (18. Dezember 2022)

Einen dicken Hecht.


----------



## lolfisch (18. Dezember 2022)

Baramundi auf einen alten Nils Master...


----------



## Kay1 (18. Dezember 2022)

Hecht


----------



## DUSpinner (18. Dezember 2022)

Einen Esox


----------



## lukaschek1 (18. Dezember 2022)

Hecht 125 cm in Bayern


----------



## Oanga83 (18. Dezember 2022)

80er Zander in Schweden


----------



## NR.9 (18. Dezember 2022)

86er Zander in Baggersee


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Dezember 2022)

Barsch auf Topwater, macht einfach Laune. 

Der spektakulärste Fehlbiss war ein ca. 70er Hecht auf Topwater, der war min. einen halben Meter aus dem Wasser, hat den köder aber leider verfehlt.


----------



## schomi (18. Dezember 2022)

Hecht 75 cm


----------



## 49er (18. Dezember 2022)

Ein 90er Hecht.


----------



## Ganerc (18. Dezember 2022)

Hecht 90+ mit einem mini Wobbler 4 cm., hatte sich in den Kiemen eingehakt.


----------



## FischerKing (18. Dezember 2022)

Ein schöner 76cm Hecht


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (18. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:
Mikesch 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## Jason (18. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch lieber Mikesch


----------



## Vanner (18. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch  Mikesch


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch dem Gewinner


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch…


----------



## Ron73 (18. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Dezember 2022)

Mikesch!


----------



## kuttenkarl (18. Dezember 2022)

Mikesch


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (18. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch 

R. S.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Mikesch !


----------



## Blueser (18. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## bic zip (18. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir, Mikesch


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Kräuterquark (18. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Mikesch (18. Dezember 2022)

Vielen Dank
an die Redaktion
und meine
Mitboardies.


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Gewinn!


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir noch Herzlichen Glückwunsch


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikesch (29. Dezember 2022)

Trari trara, die Post war da: Vielen Dank nochmals.


----------



## silverfish (29. Dezember 2022)

Na dann viel Erfolg mit den Kukö !
Petri


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (29. Dezember 2022)

Viel Spa damit


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Dezember 2022)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg damit.


----------

